# Washing white jacket



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have two light colored jackets (white camo and white) and wouldn't think twice about washing them because 1) it'll likely not become clean 2) it'll likely become dirtier 3) I expected dirt and such to show more when I decided to buy light colored jackets. If I felt the need, I would only spot clean them with a Tide stick to see if that worked.

If that doesn't work for you then you can try taking it to a dry cleaner and get their expertise on the matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

think soaking it in warm water then a rub down would work? no Washer what so ever? and i could always soak it in Nikwax to recoat the DWP if it did take it off


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

when i was buying my oakley jacket. they said to use liquid detergent instead of the normal stuff because that would take off the waterproofness of the jacket. hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

never washing you jacket is just ridiculous... i only buy white snowboarding coats and never have a problem with them coming clean...def dont use bleach...use some spot treatment with oxygen cleansing agent in it...then soak it by its self in cold water for a few hours and wash on a delicate cycle... then dry it with low heat just for a few minutes and let it air dry the rest of the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

For the white clothing, I always use bleaching powder to clean. But if the clothing is very expensive, I will send it to the cleaners.


----------

